# repair of vein



## alices (Jun 19, 2012)

Good morning everyone, does anyone know what the cpt code is for a repair of the frenulum vein? pt had a circumcision and then had post op bleeding dr says he ligated the frenulum vein, and I have looked at everything I could think of for a cot code so can some one please help..thank you, alice(I am new to this Urology forum)..


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jul 9, 2012)

I do not have my CPT manual available to look at, but in the 30000 series codes, there's a CPT about revasculation of the penis?


----------

